# What is a good HDTV to get



## paulsonj72 (Oct 21, 2010)

Now that I have the Directv genie and client I am looking at getting a HDTV set for myself for my main TV. What is a good set to get and by what company. I am looking at something 28-32 inchies in size and at about $300 or less(less if possible). Thank you for your help.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Saw some very reasonably priced Samsung TVs (1080p) in BJ's Club today (floor models). Coincidentally, in the 22-32" range. From $189 to $299. If there is one near you, it's worth a quick trip. If not a member, check the weekly junk mail/paper for promo membership deals (free 1 week to 60 days).

Samsung makes some good TVs. Printers, cameras, blu-ray players...not so much.

For all sorts of TV reviews, check Amazon (lots of models), epinions, Walmart, Google Shopping, etc.

Note: If this is your first HDTV, you'll find 28-32" (diagonal) is not very big. For most people, it would be a small main TV and more commonly a small-to-mid-size 2nd TV. You'll notice with the 16:9 ratio (vs 4:3), the picture will not be that tall. Depending on the viewing distance, it may be too small.

Good luck!!

-=K=-


----------



## paulsonj72 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am going to go to the Radio Shack store here i town and see what they tell me in regards to agood HDTV. Right now I have a Toshiba that I bought in late August of 2005 as my main TV set. Picture is attached below.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Radio Shack? 
You're better off looking at online reviews, either CNET, Best buy, and even QVC online.
Look at the User reviews.
Radio shack is way overpriced, and a dying business, they will tell you anything to make a sale.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Most of the stores are matching prices these days. For a TV I prefer Best Buy or Sears.
I have laid out the sizes for an old style TV vs the new flat screens to get and equivalent ratio on a CAD program.
Reference : If you had a ?? old style you would need a ?? new style to get the same height picture as the old style TV had.
20" CRT requires a 26" Flat Screen
27" CRT requires a 33" Flat Screen
30" CRT requires a 37" Flat Screen
32" CRT requires a 40" Flat Screen
I have now or have owned Vizio, Sharp, Samsung and Mitsubishi Flat screens. I have no problems with any of them. Some of them are 5 years old now.
Be sure to check it's features as they can be very different from one TV to another. A USB input is very helpful at times. If you take a bunch of pictures and put them on a Flash Drive you can plug the Flash drive into the TV and it will show the pictures in a Slide Show.
This weekend should be a good time to buy one with it being Father's Day. Make sure that you are aware that some of the name brands that most have never heard of might not work with your DTV remote.

I will echo what a previous poster has said "Stay out of Radio Shack".

Pay attention to the sound of the TVs also. The small sets are particularly bad on some brands. My neighbor picked a Vizio over a Panasonic because of the sound of the Vizio. It had larger and more wattage for the speakers than the Panasonic and the pictures looked equal.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

paulsonj72 said:


> Now that I have the Directv genie and client I am looking at getting a HDTV set for myself for my main TV. What is a good set to get and by what company. I am looking at something 28-32 inchies in size and at about $300 or less(less if possible). Thank you for your help.


With a Genie and a Client and asking about an HDTV for yourself, what is the other TV ?

Are you going to play computer games on this one ? If so, you might need a PC Input. ??


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Regardless of what brand you decide upon, make certain
it has at least 3 HDMI inputs. You'll thank me later.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't forget about Target! A lot of there TV's are on a Temp Price Cut (not in weekly ad) also you can get 5% off if you have one of there "Red Cards".. Also they also have a Cart Wheel app with savings on some TV's (The other day for one day only they had all Samsung TV's 10% off, then 5% off with Red Card)


----------



## paulsonj72 (Oct 21, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> With a Genie and a Client and asking about an HDTV for yourself, what is the other TV ?
> 
> Are you going to play computer games on this one ? If so, you might need a PC Input. ??





jimmie57 said:


> With a Genie and a Client and asking about an HDTV for yourself, what is the other TV ?
> 
> Are you going to play computer games on this one ? If so, you might need a PC Input. ??


The other set is used by my mother and she really dose't care if it is HD or not. Also no computer games are going to be played on the HD set.


----------



## paulsonj72 (Oct 21, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Radio Shack?
> You're better off looking at online reviews, either CNET, Best buy, and even QVC online.
> Look at the User reviews.
> Radio shack is way overpriced, and a dying business, they will tell you anything to make a sale.
> ...


I'm just going to look not buy.Still a ways off from buying one at this time.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I usually lean towards Samsung, but did go Sony Bravia last time because needed a headphone jack.


----------



## paulsonj72 (Oct 21, 2010)

Is Toshiba or RCA a good company for HDTV. My current TV is a Toshiba and I have an older RCA that is a backup set.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

paulsonj72 said:


> The other set is used by my mother and she really dose't care if it is HD or not. Also no computer games are going to be played on the HD set.


From a personal experience with a friend of mine, looking at SD programming on an SD TV from an HD box of DirecTV is the worst thing I have ever seen.
The text on her screen was so bad you could not read it, and it was a 53" TV. If you catch a sale it would be a very good idea to change her TV to an HD. At Christmas time I picked up an LG 24" LED for each of my granddaughters for $129 each ? and got my 32" Sharp LED 1080p for $199 ? If the prices are not exact they are extremely close.
Looking at SD on an HD TV and an HD DirecTV receiver is bad also. It is blurry on the 4 sets that I have used since 2009. We do not watch SD programming in my house at all.
Your eyes will thank you for the HD TVs and Programming.

My old CRT was a 30" Toshiba and it lasted for 11 years and had an excellent picture for all of it's years. One day it just died. After getting the HD TV and the HD equipment for DirecTV installed I wished the Toshiba had died a lot sooner.

The RCA name is subbed out to a lot of vendors and is produced by more than one company. I would stay away from that one.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I have a Toshiba Regza in the bedroom that is fine. The one i had in the living room took a lot to get looking right, it was a model that had a lot of issues with a green push. Thanks to the guys at another forum, we got things looking good, but had to change settings in the service menu.

As for RCA, I think all RCA TV's are made by one company, ON Corporation.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> I have a Toshiba Regza in the bedroom that is fine. The one i had in the living room took a lot to get looking right, it was a model that had a lot of issues with a green push. Thanks to the guys at another forum, we got things looking good, but had to change settings in the service menu.
> 
> As for RCA, I think all RCA TV's are made by one company, ON Corporation.


I had read this a couple of years ago in Wiki.
*RCA Corporation*, founded as the *Radio Corporation of America*, was an American electronics company in existence from 1919 to 1986.
The RCA trademark is used by Sony Music Entertainment and Technicolor, which licenses the name to other companies such as Audiovox and TCL Corporation for products descended from that common ancestor.[2]

Way further down the page:
GE then sold the rights to make RCA- and GE-branded televisions and other consumer electronics products in 1988 to the French Thomson Consumer Electronics, in exchange for some of Thomson's medical businesses.

And, as You stated : This is from a link in the article.
*RCA Televisions* - Manufactured by ON Corporation[3


----------



## paulsonj72 (Oct 21, 2010)

I now have a general idea of what I am going to get. Going to go with a 720P(most likely) unless I can get a 1080p at a good deal. I am going to go between 32-42 inches and will look within a specific price range.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

paulsonj72 said:


> I now have a general idea of what I am going to get. Going to go with a 720P(most likely) unless I can get a 1080p at a good deal. I am going to go between 32-42 inches and will look within a specific price range.


Sometimes a 40" is on sale for less than a 32". Depends on what they have on sale at the time of purchase. My mother got a 40" Samsung 1080p. She pitched a hissy fit because it was so big. Now she tells everybody how much she loves her new TV when watching baseball. She is 90 now.

Also remember that the TVs in the stores are not always set up very good. And, that the lighting is bright in the store and usually dark at home compared to the store. The TV will look even better when you get it home and adjust it. Don't worry about messing it up. Almost all of them have a choice to RESET at the bottom of each screen so that if you make a mess of adjusting it you can choose that and put the setting back like it was when it was still in the box.
Good luck and let us know what you get.


----------



## paulsonj72 (Oct 21, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> Sometimes a 40" is on sale for less than a 32". Depends on what they have on sale at the time of purchase. My mother got a 40" Samsung 1080p. She pitched a hissy fit because it was so big. Now she tells everybody how much she loves her new TV when watching baseball. She is 90 now.
> 
> Also remember that the TVs in the stores are not always set up very good. And, that the lighting is bright in the store and usually dark at home compared to the store. The TV will look even better when you get it home and adjust it. Don't worry about messing it up. Almost all of them have a choice to RESET at the bottom of each screen so that if you make a mess of adjusting it you can choose that and put the setting back like it was when it was still in the box.
> Good luck and let us know what you get.


It's going to be a while so will likely bump this thread back up in a few months. I just wanted some advice now so I can have a general idea in what to look for..


----------



## paulsonj72 (Oct 21, 2010)

After more research I have upped the size I am looking for. Based on how far my viewing distance is form my chair to the TV Stand(8.5 feet) I will be going anywhere from 32-40 inches and more than likley 60hz and will debate if I should go 720p or 1080p. But I still have time to figure that out. All help has been appreciated.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

We just bought a 40 inch Samsung from QVC for $399 came with HDMI cable, and free shipping, and the best part is a 6 pay option. 
$70 it was in my house.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

paulsonj72 said:


> After more research I have upped the size I am looking for. Based on how far my viewing distance is form my chair to the TV Stand(8.5 feet) I will be going anywhere from 32-40 inches and more than likley 60hz and will debate if I should go 720p or 1080p. But I still have time to figure that out. All help has been appreciated.


From 8.5 feet away I would not buy less than a 40". I am 10 feet from my 46" and everyone says I should have gotten bigger.
My son is 7 feet from his 52" Mitsubishi and it is borderline too big.
Some times there are really good sales on the 46" sizes.
Going to 40" or above I would definitely lean towards the 1080p models.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

paulsonj72 said:


> After more research I have upped the size I am looking for. Based on how far my viewing distance is form my chair to the TV Stand(8.5 feet) I will be going anywhere from 32-40 inches and more than likley 60hz and will debate if I should go 720p or 1080p. But I still have time to figure that out. All help has been appreciated.


Don't be afraid to check Craigslist. I found a 60" plasma for under $400, which is a steal, even for a lower end Samsung without the smart features.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

paulsonj72 said:


> Is Toshiba or RCA a good company for HDTV. My current TV is a Toshiba and I have an older RCA that is a backup set.


Worst TV I ever bought was a Toshiba, next worst was an RCA. Learned a lesson and went to Sony and then to Panny plasmas. If I had to buy an LCD it would probably be a Sony.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

paulsonj72 said:


> After more research I have upped the size I am looking for. Based on how far my viewing distance is form my chair to the TV Stand(8.5 feet) I will be going anywhere from 32-40 inches and more than likley 60hz and will debate if I should go 720p or 1080p. But I still have time to figure that out. All help has been appreciated.


You'll have no regrets with a 1080p. I've got five 720p plasmas that I think were a huge mistake. They do have good PQ, but I'd rather have the 1080p sets to take full advantage of 1080p content.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> From 8.5 feet away I would not buy less than a 40". I am 10 feet from my 46" and everyone says I should have gotten bigger.
> My son is 7 feet from his 52" Mitsubishi and it is borderline too big.
> Some times there are really good sales on the 46" sizes.
> Going to 40" or above I would definitely lean towards the 1080p models.


Yup, I'm about 12' away from my newest plasma, a 60" set and it looks great. I'll never buy another 720p set. I've learned from my mistakes.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Don't be afraid to check Craigslist. I found a 60" plasma for under $400, which is a steal, even for a lower end Samsung without the smart features.


I never use the smart features on my 60" set. Damn thing won't output 5.1 sound and it's hooked up to a Sony AVR with 4 HDMI outlets. No HDMI out from the TV and all I get with optical is PCM. And the PQ isn't as good that way either. Stupid smart TV.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> I never use the smart features on my 60" set. Damn thing won't output 5.1 sound and it's hooked up to a Sony AVR with 4 HDMI outlets. No HDMI out from the TV and all I get with optical is PCM. And the PQ isn't as good that way either. Stupid smart TV.
> 
> Rich


Yeah, it's generally not much of a loss, particularly with Roku etc. It did come in handy when we were watching a bunch of Doctor Who at Christmas and the Amazon Prime stream went down on Roku. The TV's still worked.

And I think some of Panasonic's non smart plasmas actually still came with the basics.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Yeah, it's generally not much of a loss, particularly with Roku etc. It did come in handy when we were watching a bunch of Doctor Who at Christmas and the Amazon Prime stream went down on Roku. The TV's still worked.
> 
> And I think some of Panasonic's non smart plasmas actually still came with the basics.


Well, I didn't buy it for the smart part, so I wasn't disappointed. My Sammy BD players blow the TVs smart functions away.

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

paulsonj72 said:


> After more research I have upped the size I am looking for. Based on how far my viewing distance is form my chair to the TV Stand(8.5 feet) I will be going anywhere from 32-40 inches and more than likley 60hz and will debate if I should go 720p or 1080p. But I still have time to figure that out. All help has been appreciated.


Whatever suits you! But at 8' or more, that's pretty small, for my druthers, anyway. Can you make some tests at a friends house? Or move closer from time to time?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

paulsonj72 said:


> ...Based on how far my viewing distance is form my chair to the TV Stand(8.5 feet) I will be going anywhere from 32-40 inches...


I sit ~8 ft from my 42" display and it's just about the perfect size for me -- large enough
to be impressive at that distance, but no so big that it overwhelms my living room.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Definitely get a 40 inch or larger TV. I have a 42 inch Vizio 3D TV in my bedroom, with a viewing distance of around 7 feet. At times, I wish it were larger. Definitely go for 1080P, 120 Hz. minimum. After all, a new TV, even in the $300-$500 price range, is an investment. That being said, stay away from Radio Shack, eBay and Craigslist. Buy either online from from Amazon, Crutchfield or BH Photovideo, a club such as Sam's or Costco, or a brick and mortar store such as Best Buy, hhgregg, Walmart or Target. If you buy at Walmart or Target, realize that you are in all probability buying an entry level receiver. If you should purchase online, make sure that your order is fulfilled by the service itself rather than an outside vendor.

I'd stick primarily with a major brand such as Samsung, LG, Sony,Vizio or Panasonic. If you have a Best Buy, also consider their house brand, Insignia.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Whatever suits you! But at 8' or more, that's pretty small, for my druthers, anyway. Can you make some tests at a friends house? Or move closer from time to time?


Yeah, I sit pretty close to my 42" plasma. Certainly not 8 feet away.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> I sit ~8 ft from my 42" display and it's just about the perfect size for me -- large enough
> to be impressive at that distance, but no so big that it overwhelms my living room.


I read this after my last post. Wasn't disagreeing with you.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Definitely get a 40 inch or larger TV. I have a 42 inch Vizio 3D TV in my bedroom, with a viewing distance of around 7 feet. At times, I wish it were larger. Definitely go for 1080P, 120 Hz. minimum. After all, a new TV, even in the $300-$500 price range, is an investment. That being said, stay away from Radio Shack, eBay and Craigslist. Buy either online from from Amazon, Crutchfield or BH Photovideo, a club such as Sam's or Costco, or a brick and mortar store such as Best Buy, hhgregg, Walmart or Target. If you buy at Walmart or Target, realize that you are in all probability buying an entry level receiver. If you should purchase online, make sure that your order is fulfilled by the service itself rather than an outside vendor.
> 
> I'd stick primarily with a major brand such as Samsung, LG, Sony,Vizio or Panasonic. If you have a Best Buy, also consider their house brand, Insignia.


I bought my last TV from Amazon. Good experience.

Rich


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Good and under $300 does not go together. Save up your dough and get at least a mid-range model from Samsung, Vizio or Panasonic regardless of the screen size. Specifically if you are going to keep it for 10 or more years - like your current set.

42" is a sweet spot for screen size to price and anything smaller is just that - small. Forget about 720p, not going to save you that much money. 1080p is the standard now unless you just have to go small. Stay away from low priced off brands that promise a big screen for no money. You do get what you pay for in a display. There's no free lunch. Assuming you have internet if you are on this site so check Amazon for reviews and deals. There is a ton of information there and some very good pricing on sets. Radio Scrap will be of zero help in offering advice of any value.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jdskycaster said:


> Good and under $300 does not go together. Save up your dough and get at least a mid-range model from Samsung, Vizio or Panasonic regardless of the screen size. Specifically if you are going to keep it for 10 or more years - like your current set.
> 
> 42" is a sweet spot for screen size to price and anything smaller is just that - small. Forget about 720p, not going to save you that much money. 1080p is the standard now unless you just have to go small. Stay away from low priced off brands that promise a big screen for no money. You do get what you pay for in a display. There's no free lunch. Assuming you have internet if you are on this site so check Amazon for reviews and deals. There is a ton of information there and some very good pricing on sets. Radio Scrap will be of zero help in offering advice of any value.


That's just a fine post! Couldn't have said it better. TVs are not a device to skimp on. Dead on right about the 1080p sets too.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you evaluate the TV cost vs the Pay TV cost you will see that the TV is the cheapest item in the set up.
Figure how much it costs divided by the total hours you will watch it during it's full life and you will see that a TV costs less than $0.05 per hour over it's lifetime.
Of course these figures change with the actual cost of the TV and your hours per day that you watch it.


----------



## paulsonj72 (Oct 21, 2010)

jdskycaster said:


> Good and under $300 does not go together. Save up your dough and get at least a mid-range model from Samsung, Vizio or Panasonic regardless of the screen size. Specifically if you are going to keep it for 10 or more years - like your current set.
> 
> 42" is a sweet spot for screen size to price and anything smaller is just that - small. Forget about 720p, not going to save you that much money. 1080p is the standard now unless you just have to go small. Stay away from low priced off brands that promise a big screen for no money. You do get what you pay for in a display. There's no free lunch. Assuming you have internet if you are on this site so check Amazon for reviews and deals. There is a ton of information there and some very good pricing on sets. Radio Scrap will be of zero help in offering advice of any value.


I have checked amazon out and have seen several good sets. Just checking my local radio shack store(more like a general electronics store here) for some basic advice. I'm still a ways from getting one.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

paulsonj72 said:


> I have checked amazon out and have seen several good sets. Just checking my local radio shack store(more like a general electronics store here) for some basic advice. I'm still a ways from getting one.


The prices drop just before Xmas and then drop again after Xmas, if this helps. Best to do your homework and have patience. If you can.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

2 cents.

Amazon, really good experience. [ AMAZON as the seller, I cannot speak for other vendors on Amazon]

Even though it is tempting to save a few bucks, never go backwards [ 720] you will at some point regret it.

Decent brand, you are better off with an Entry level Samsung than an off brand. RCA never made a really good tv. stay away.

I would buy New. At least you have 1 year for warranty. [ more if you use a credit card, but call them to make sure]

When you find one that you like, read, read, read, at AVS forums. I learned a lot there.

One last thing, when I got my 50" I thought it was huge and was a mistake.

Now, the only mistake was not going bigger.

I would reserve a 46" for the bedroom. Unless your bedroom is tiny, 50" would be sweet.


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

damondlt said:


> Radio Shack?
> You're better off looking at online reviews, either CNET, Best buy, and even QVC online.
> Look at the User reviews.
> Radio shack is way overpriced, and a dying business, they will tell you anything to make a sale.
> ...


There's also some reviewers on youtube


----------



## booboo (Mar 3, 2011)

I've found that the LG LED tvs are really nice. The color is crisp and very clear. Before my current LG i owned a 41inch Phillips LCD HD tv. I own a 42 inch LG and we love it, then for a Super Bowl party we rented a 55inch LG LED. I was thinking I would loose a little quality with the bigger screen. It was the exact opposite, the picture was just as clear and the color was even more crisp. Whatever tv you buy you shouldn't buy anything with less than 3 HDMI inputs. Also when you unbox it and hook it up don't flip out if the picture isn't great out of the box. I had to adjust my picture settings myself. One last thing don't waste money on paying extra for a 3D tv. I made this mistake. It was a total waste of money seeing that there is zero practice use for 3D. Happy tv hunting, best of luck. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I won't by anything other than LG, Samsung and Sony.

I've had Magnavox and Phillips models and had no issues too, 
but they have poor darks, and a poorly sealed screens, they always seem to have foreign light emitting from the bottom and top during a dark seen or changing Inputs. 
Not evenly ether.

The one I had 2006 model had a bright spot bottom about 12 inches from the corner on the bottom, my 2013 model had one on the top right about 5 inches in.

Reminds me of sun rays coming out from behind the clouds that was the best way to describe it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Reminds me of sun rays coming out from behind the clouds that was the best way to describe it.


Well Phillips did have a TV that emitted light from its sides, it was call the Ambilight&#8230;.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Well Phillips did have a TV that emitted light from its sides, it was call the Ambilight&#8230;.


That was outside the tv lighting. I had one. 
2 long florescent bulbs down the back side of the tv.

Had nothing to do with the sealed lcd panel.

You could also use it as a night light, and not have it on at all.
On auto, it just mimics the LCD screen.
It had 8 different colors. 
Obviously it didn't take off.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

damondlt said:


> I won't by anything other than LG, Samsung and Sony.
> 
> I've had Magnavox and Phillips models and had no issues too,
> but they have poor darks, and a poorly sealed screens, they always seem to have foreign light emitting from the bottom and top during a dark seen or changing Inputs.
> ...


Given the choice now, which LED? Sony, Sammy, or LG?

I saw a Phillips and the picture wasn't bad, but too many complaints online.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Depends on price and model.
Samsung over a 40 inch needs to be a 6000 series or higher IMO. 
Just depends on models imo.
All 3 brands are solid tvs, but I feel samsung and Sony have the best LED/LCD screens as far as darks and no foreign light passing through the screen sides and bottom.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

satcrazy said:


> Given the choice now, which LED? Sony, Sammy, or LG?
> 
> I saw a Phillips and the picture wasn't bad, but too many complaints online.


Between those 3 at this point it is a personal decision.
Which brand are you familiar and comfortable with ?
How much are you willing to spend for one brand over another ?
LG would be the cheapest, then probably Samsung and Sony the highest.

I never owned a Sony so I lean towards the Samsung. At this time I have one and a Sharp. The Sharp is cheaper like the LG but it also has a good picture on it. I do notice that it's processor for changing channels, etc is quite a bit slower than the Samsung I have and a Vizio I let my son have.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Between those 3 at this point it is a personal decision.
> Which brand are you familiar and comfortable with ?
> How much are you willing to spend for one brand over another ?
> LG would be the cheapest, then probably Samsung and Sony the highest.
> ...


Having spent a week at the beach watching Sammy LCDs, I really have to say they're almost like a plasma when it comes to viewing from the sides. I had to take one off its wall mount to find the model number to make sure it wasn't a plasma. That was the first day and I hadn't watched them much. After watching and seeing the judders I knew they all were LCDs.

I was looking at a Sammy 4K the other day and it was simple gorgeous. I know it was running a flash drive made specifically for demonstrating 4K pictures, but it was still very impressive and moving away from the set didn't change my opinion. When I get a 4K, I will surely look more closely at the Sammys. I've had a lot of Sonys and the last time I really looked at LCDs they had the best picture and the best viewing from an angle. Seems like the Sammys have closed that gap.

Rich


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

HD sets are great but won't last like old SD TV's, I still have 19 inch Panasonic TV since 1991, And still looks great
HD screens are very sensitive and break easily, Don't get me started with internal boards or dead pixels, Dirty white screen and pink lines and IR or burn in issue that's still relevant on some name brands.

Now that i'm finished with my rant, There's also some HDTV's that will last for years and have great color,brightness,black level especially on plasma's, although Panasonic and Samsung are out of the plasma business, Not to mention overall better PQ over SD

Although you can't compare screen sizes from SD vs HD obviously for the tube type screen vs flatscreen.


----------

